# Have you been to any competitions using Gen 3 timers?



## Lucas Garron (Jan 4, 2015)

WARNING: IT'S EASY TO CONFUSE DIFFERENT STACKMAT VERSIONS. LOOK AT THE IMAGES FIRST.

The Regulations currently state that official WCA competitions must:



> 8a7) Use the authentic Speed Stacks Stackmat timer (Generation 2 or Pro) for time measurement.



This technically means that Gen 3 timers aren't allowed, but it may be the case that some parts of the world are accidentally using them. If anyone has seen these used at a competition (recently), we'd like to know, so that we can add them to the Regulations.

Gen 2 Stackmat Timer:






----------------------------------------------------------------

*Gen 3 Stackmat Timer (no data port)*:





----------------------------------------------------------------

Stackmat Pro Timer:





It's especially confusing because people use "Gen 3" to refer to any timers after Gen 2 – and SpeedStacks themselves have made this confusing. For example, Pro timers actually come with mats that say "Gen 3".

But the actual Gen 3 *timers* are the ones that look mostly like Gen 2 timers, except:

They are labeled "Gen 3".
They don't have a data port.
I'm told they have a resolution of 0.01s.

Any evidence of Gen 3s used at actual competitions would be appreciated. Concrete evidence like photos or videos are much more useful.


----------



## IQubic (May 10, 2015)

We all used Gen 3 timers at UW Spring 2015. I'm not sure Kevin would want you to invalidate his times though because that 5x5 NAR average was so awesome.


----------



## Username (May 10, 2015)

IQubic said:


> I'm not sure Kevin would want you to invalidate his times though because that 5x5 NAR average was so awesome.





Lucas Garron said:


> If anyone has seen these used at a competition (recently), we'd like to know, so that we can add them to the Regulations.


----------



## Shane724 (May 11, 2015)

IQubic said:


> We all used Gen 3 timers at UW Spring 2015. I'm not sure Kevin would want you to invalidate his times though because that 5x5 NAR average was so awesome.



I've seen video from that competition and they were using Pro timers and Gen2 timers, not Gen3.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 11, 2015)

IQubic said:


> We all used Gen 3 timers at UW Spring 2015. I'm not sure Kevin would want you to invalidate his times though because that 5x5 NAR average was so awesome.



In this video, I see a Pro Timer. Could you re-read the first post and verify whether there were any Gen 3 timers?

(They don't have a data port, so they wouldn't have been used with displays.)


----------

